# Mating Signs



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

I know this is going to sound dumb and ignorant, but I've searched everywhere and can't seem to find a definite answer as to knowing cockatiels have or are going to mate.

Everyone probably knows I have a pair named Jagger and Grace. They have successfully mated in the past and had beautiful healthy chicks. Anyway, I'm not sure if they have mated again. The male hangs out ALOT in the nesting box and the female will sometimes come in and sit with him in there. There are no eggs and I haven't seen them mate yet. So are these signs of future mating or are they just liking the box. hahaha

Any contribution is welcomed!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

What I love for is: 'Love at the Food Dish' When a pair is bonding or bonded, when one eats the other will stick it's head in the bowl at the same time and eat to. Sometimes the male will try to whistle while both heads are in the bowl.

You'll have to give it some time. What you might do is look in the nestbox and see where they've make an imprssion in the bedding. if it is in the same place each time you look, that is where they BOTH decided to nest. But if the indentation in the bedding keeps being moved they are still deciding where the eggs will go, once she starts laying.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks, srtiels... i thought mine didnt like eachother lol but mine have done the food dish thing occasionally even tho my female is a bit food protective! interesting to know! theres hope yet lol


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, they have made and indentation in the corner of the box. However, I think I messed it up when I was changing the balloon strings to cable ties. I just bought them today, because I had time. The balloon string was there temporarily this week to see if they were ready to mate again. Thank you so much srtiels. hahaha. You're always there to help me. I'll keep y'all posted on how they are doing.

One other thing, they have become pretty protective when I stick my hand in there. They don't seem to trust me when I try to do bonding exercises anymore.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds promising...good luck and look forward to updates


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, Jagger and Grace have been more romantic lately. They eat together and preen each other all the time.

Well, today they have pretty much sat in the same spot in their nestbox. Also, they have become somewhat aggressive to me when I go near the box. There are no eggs, but as everyday passes they seem to be more and more in the box and more and more suspicious of me. hahaha


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You might try weighing Grace to see if she's gained any weight. I know Cinnamon gains weight right before she lays so this might tell you whether she's going to lay soon or not.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok. But I don't own any scales. Do you recommend any specific ones by any chance?


----------



## Karine (May 28, 2010)

Or you can just wait and you'll see when she has started laying...sometimes patience has the best rewards.......just let them be.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok!  I would prefer to wait instead of using more money. hahaha. Plus you're right Mrs. Karine, it is more suprising and rewarding when they just start laying. hahaha


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

New update!
Well, the happy couple won't even come out of their box for me. Usually when they heard me in the room, they would come out and be noisy. 

Grace's abdomen looks a little swelled and she won't even leave her corner. Tomorrow I'm going to buy some aspen shavings for the eggs and also today I'm removing Amber and Isaac to their own cage away from the pair.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Fingers are crossed


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Hahaha thanks!


----------

